# What would you like to see?



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sure this has been done before, but, I'm going to ask anyways. What things would you like to see in Fantasy? This can be anything, from new models, rules or changing other things.

So, I'll start first.

Models in Codex but not out in range

1. Gor-Rok: Lizardman hero, would love to see how GW would represent his Aeon Shield. Since he is considered to be defending an object, would it be a normal sized shield or a big one?

2. Tetto'eko: Pretty fun looking hero. The fact he can roll 2D6 at the start of every Magic Phase, on a 3+, he gets to cast everything with Irresitable Force if he gets any double, provided it's not a miss-cast. Plus he gets extra control over Comet of Cassandora. Furthermore, he gets a Palanquin! I hope GW make him look pretty cool, maybe give him a telescope mounted on his Palanquin, cause he star gazes!

3. Lord Mazdamundi: My most wanted figure that is in rule book, but not out. So many well done conversions out there, but it's not the same as a GW version. He is a pretty strange character, a Slann on top of a Stegadon, access to Loremaster + all magic lores, extra spell, PLUS a magic weapon that can break other magic weapons. Very smexy.

Models I'd like to see but are not in Codex

1. Reading the Lore of Lustria, it's clear there are other creatures in there other than the ones already controlled by the Lizardmen. Upon reading the codex, you can read about how Lizardmen actually have captured AND used Thunderlizards in War. So, I'd love to see a ThunderLizard model of some sort, I assume it will be bigger than a Stegadon. This is because it is stated that a bull stegadon will attack ThunderLizards if they enter their territory. Furthermore Carnosaurs are "Top of the food chain" in Lustria, but they are not that big.... I thought Thunderlizards were supposed to be huge and only controlable by Slann's power.

2. Another creature in Lustria which the Lizardmen are supposed to control, are the Coatl. These are winged serpents, which skinks ride into battle. I assume they would play out something like a Salamander + Terradon. Having a sort of flame breath, I see it as a sort of electric lightning arc thing.

3. The next model I'd LOVE and I mean LOVE to see in Lizardmen army is the Arcanadon. This creature is supposed to be nearly extinct, however I'd LOVE to see the lizardmen discovering an egg or something and raising it up. I'm not sure who would ride it, a Saurus? Skink? Slann? Kroxigor?

4. A simple one now, why is the Lizardmen army missing a Hero Kroxigor? Yes I know they are pretty stupid, but still, why can't there be a S 6 T 6 with a great weapon Kroxigor hero? Think it'd be cool.

Rules I'd like added

1. I'd like to see MI getting more DC.

2. The option for Halberd users to loose the +1 S bonus in favour of loosing the Requires Two Hands skill. This is because, while a Halberd is an Axe + Spear.... why do units always have to use it as an axe, spearmen can easily thrust and hold a shield.(Romans...Greeks...Carthaginins and so on)

Things Added

1. Slann were the first magic users in the Old World. They were the most powerful in the entire planet. They taught the Elves how to use magic. After the war with Chaos, suddenly High Elves were the greatest magic users in the World. So, keeping that in mind, and how powerful Slann are supposed to be magically... how do they NOT have their own magic lore?

I mean... look at this....

Dark Elves, High Elves, Wood Elves, Goblins & Orcs, Skaven, Beastmen, Warriors of Chaos, Daemons of Chaos, Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings and Orge Kingdoms... They ALL have their own magic lore. So that leaves The Empire, Dwarves and Lizardmen without their own magical lores. But wait! The Empire have Warrior Priests Blessings, which are Empire specific.... Dwarves have Runes... and Lizardmen have.... erm... Engine of the Gods? I just find it a bit strange that they don't have a lore of their own... Lore of the Jungle?

Well, there we go, sorry if this has been done before, sorry if it's too long and sorry if this is the wrong section.
Please add your own wishes! Does not have to have same titles and headers as mine either.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Id like to see a forge world stegadon, those guys do fantastic work on all there 40K models so I'd like to see them make some fantasy, Forge world Slann anyone?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Rules wise, I want some of the stupidly over-powered rules toned down. Template weapons being an auto-hit, while usefull, is stupid.. especially when a cannon ball counts as a template, and hits every location on a model at once... Really dumb if you think of a stegadon and howdah... how can a single cannon ball hit every model in the howdah and the steg at once? Its impossible.

Also on rules, spells like Pit of Shades, Purple Sun, Dwellers, stupidly overpowered too and game killers against certain armies. The rules really need balencing to be more sensible.


Models wise, I would like to see characters and units that are mentioned in the codex, to actualy be in the codex and have rules and models for them. Orges for example with it mentioning Rhinox Cavalary, then really cool characters like Ghark Ironskin. I mean come on.. An ogre, in full fitted, chaos dwarf made plate mail, riding on a mechanical rhinox? How frikken awesome?


Armies wise... I think they do need a bit more divergence in some respects. Kislev would be an army alot of people would want to see return, and then some new armies that have lore in the fluff, but we haven't seen yet like Cathay I think would be cool additions... That and Chaos Dwarfs.. they're in the fluff and many people are awaiting Forge-worlds cahos dwarf stuff... why not bring them back again properly?

Can't really think of anything else right now.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> 3. The next model I'd LOVE and I mean LOVE to see in Lizardmen army is the Arcanadon. This creature is supposed to be nearly extinct, however I'd LOVE to see the lizardmen discovering an egg or something and raising it up. I'm not sure who would ride it, a Saurus? Skink? Slann? Kroxigor?
> 
> 4. A simple one now, why is the Lizardmen army missing a Hero Kroxigor? Yes I know they are pretty stupid, but still, why can't there be a S 6 T 6 with a great weapon Kroxigor hero? Think it'd be cool.
> 
> ...


3. What the hel... eh... Realm of Chaos is an Arcanadon, and anyways, only a skink or a saurus would have been cool on it.

4. There is one in the background. Nakai the Wanderer.

1. Lore of the Old Ones?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Dwarf rules for Malakai Makkaisson (sp), Gotrek Gurnisson (sp) as I know they have had models but no rules in current codex. In fact, more than 3 dwarf named characters as that is pants.

Gyrocopter not being rubbish, since in all fluff they drop bombs, why the hell can't they do that in the game, and whilst we're on the subject of bombs, why can't Master Engineers have bombs?


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> 4. There is one in the background. Nakai the Wanderer.


true, but there's no stats for him so you can't field him. you could probably make a normal korx and call him nakai but without any special rules or stats, he's just another krox


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nothing stopping you guys from coming up with your own rules and playing them with your freinds!

Models / Units i would love to see: 

Including other college masters of magic (ie Thyrus Gorman)
Including Valtan or Rules for the Elector Counts.
PIMP MY STEAM TANK! actually modifying and tinkering with steam tanks (i want one with a Helblaster Volleygun).
More wierd and wonderful pieces of technology! 
Last but not least... PIKEMEN!!!


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> 3. What the hel... eh... Realm of Chaos is an Arcanadon, and anyways, only a skink or a saurus would have been cool on it.
> 
> 4. There is one in the background. Nakai the Wanderer.
> 
> 1. Lore of the Old Ones?


Yeah, I read about Nakai the Wanderer, I always expected him to become a model, but it never happened. Maybe because the Skinks believe him to be a Jungle-Spirit?

As for the Magic of Lizardmen, don't see why it can't be like:

Blessing of the Jaguar: Unit gains +2 MA and treats difficult terrain as normal

Rage of the Carnosaur: Unit gains +2 S +2 A for one turn, after this ends they then become subject to Frenzy for a following turn.

Jungle Stampeed: Unit gains Devestating Charge and does D3 impact hits

Power of the Tree Frog: The units weapons all become coated in Posion. Units gain Posion Attacks.

The Ever Moving Jungle: AoE spell, all opposing units in target area are attacked by swarms of all manner of jungle life. They immediatley take 3D6 S 2 hits. They also must take a Panic test as if they had suffered -25% casualties

Call of the Wild Ones: A large ball of light is thrown up into sky, penetrating the jungle below, the orb being see from hundreds of miles around. Roll D6, on a roll of 5 or below, nothing happens. On a roll of 6, the Amaxon Women Tribes charge out of the ungle in joint defence of their homeland. Target unit takes 2D6 Strength 3 hits. If 5 or less is rolled, spell remains in play and number required to roll decreases by 1 each turn it is in play.

Something like that I guess, these are just quick off my head, and none of them have time limits or anything, so yes they are 'overpowered' but something like that. Or maybe

Power of Quetzl: Target unit gains +4 T +2 S till the end of turn.

Light of Chotec: Use large blast template, take 3 S4 hits. This increases in potency for each turn the unit remains in the position it was in when first hit. This is to represent the increasing heat generated by Chotec and the Sun. So, 4 S5 hits, then 5 S6 Hits, 6 S7 hits. 

you know, stuff like that  Be a great spell to use, perhaps the hit and S increase could only apply to Mazumumdi (since he is The Lord of the Solar City).


----------

